# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  Вокальный дуэт (Беларусь) ищет работу в Германии

## lom79

Есть огромное желание поработать на русских свадьбах в Германии. Мужской и женский вокал, огромный опыт работы (более 12 лет в свадебном бизнесе). Разнообразный репертуар (рус. англ. и др. языки).
Профессиональная звуко- режиссерская поддержка любого ведущего. 
Рассмотрим любые варианты!!!!!!!

----------


## lom79

Народ, на сколько это реально????

----------


## Annon

*lom79*,
В Германии этот бизнес плотно поделен между проживающими там музыкантами и ведущими из бывшего СССР. Даже если кто-то кого-то ищет, они меж собою решают, кто поедет работать. Иногда люди за 400-600 км ездят на банкеты... Вот так-то... :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Иногда люди за 400-600 км ездят на банкеты...


Это точно! И рынок перенасыщен, как мне кажется.

----------


## skomorox

> И рынок перенасыщен, как мне кажется.


не кажется!

----------

